# Hydor Professional Canister



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Seems a new canister filter has been released. What do you think about it?

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/03/26/hydors-professional-external-filter-class-canisters/


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been on the market for a while.

I'm personally not a fan. Connections are cheap, thin plastic. Seems to be a lot of filter media being bypassed, as well, unfortunately.

I returned the one I had just a few days after buying it.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> It's been on the market for a while.
> 
> I'm personally not a fan. Connections are cheap, thin plastic. Seems to be a lot of filter media being bypassed, as well, unfortunately.
> 
> I returned the one I had just a few days after buying it.


Thanks for this. Was thinking about buying one.

For a noob who is upgrading from a 25g to a 48"x12"x22" 55g tank what would a good filter setup? How many gph is ideal. Id also like to get a UV filter. Good idea or not necessary? 

Im still trying to figure out everything really. I've been reading and reading and reading lol. I want this tank to be well done. It's taking all my self control to hold myself back from rushing into this and noobing up a bigger tank and wasting money. I've heard a lot of good things about Ehiem, fluval has gotten mixed reviews, and I found a Sunsun that is cheaper than the name brands and from a few reviews is said to be just as good. but I am leery of their warranty. I want equipment that will last and doesn't cost an arm and a leg to repair if necessary. I will stop my self lol. I could go on for days with questions. I'd love a guru's opinion on a filter

Thanks!


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

AntiSoberSam said:


> Thanks for this. Was thinking about buying one.
> 
> For a noob who is upgrading from a 25g to a 48"x12"x22" 55g tank what would a good filter setup? How many gph is ideal. Id also like to get a UV filter. Good idea or not necessary?
> 
> ...


I shoot for my gph to 5x tank size.. but many recommend 10x.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

AntiSoberSam said:


> Thanks for this. Was thinking about buying one.
> 
> For a noob who is upgrading from a 25g to a 48"x12"x22" 55g tank what would a good filter setup? How many gph is ideal. Id also like to get a UV filter. Good idea or not necessary?
> 
> ...


I have a Fluval 206 and 305 on my 29g but that's because my inline cerges co2 reactor and DIY Jager heater kills the flow. They are great canisters though and dead silent. Right now you can get a 405 on amazon for $129. Or you could also go dual 305 as there is no such thing as too much filtration.

Amazon.com: Fluval 305 External Canister Filter - 110V, 260 gallons per hour: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Fluval 405 External Canister Filter - 110V, 340 gallons per hour: Pet Supplies


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> I have a Fluval 206 and 305 on my 29g but that's because my inline cerges co2 reactor and DIY Jager heater kills the flow. They are great canisters though and dead silent. Right now you can get a 405 on amazon for $129. Or you could also go dual 305 as there is no such thing as too much filtration.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fluval 305 External Canister Filter - 110V, 260 gallons per hour: Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon.com: Fluval 405 External Canister Filter - 110V, 340 gallons per hour: Pet Supplies


I was actually looking at the fluval 406. I've heard some poor reviews but mainly good reviews on fluval. How long have you owned them?

Or would it be better to run two separate filters?


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm running a marineland C-220 as my main filter, with an AC50 and a TopFin 20 as secondary/supplementary filters.

I like running multiple filters on my tanks for a few reasons:
1) Better dispersion of cleaning power
2) I can clean one and not threaten my cycle.
3) If I have an equipment failure, I won't be in an emergency situation without filtration.
4) Easier to get good flow rates without 'overkill'

My tank is a 55g.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it were me, I'd run at least two large canister filters. But that's just because I prefer to have two units that are easily adjustable. And if one fails, there's always at least somewhat of a backup.

But doing so with Eheim filters would run you at least $300-$400 unless you can buy them used. Probably in the same price range for Fluval. A cheaper option may be SunSun filters from eBay.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you got $200 I would do dual 305 from amazon.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I was gonna go with one big filter. I definitely like the idea of having a back up if one fails or for cleaning. Now it's just which one to get lol. Everyone has good and/or bad things to say about each brand. Kinda overwhelming as a noob. Thanks again this was a big help


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> But doing so with Eheim filters would run you at least $300-$400 unless you can buy them used. Probably in the same price range for Fluval. A cheaper option may be SunSun filters from eBay.


So I see the sunsun filters come with a uv sterilizer. Is it necessary? Say I get dual 305's would I need to get a uv sterilizer for both canisters?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

UV isn't necessary at all, not worth the extra money IMO. You can also get an Aquaclear 110 from kensfish.com for ~$70. You could run a canister and have the 110 as backup/aeration as well


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

SouthernCichlids said:


> UV isn't necessary at all, not worth the extra money IMO. You can also get an Aquaclear 110 from kensfish.com for ~$70. You could run a canister and have the 110 as backup/aeration as well


I'd like to stay away from the HOB filters. Space is and issue and I'd like the tanks as close to the wall as possible. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

So after reading a ton of reviews on several different canisters I'm gonna take the plunge and go with two Sunsun HW-303b filters on my 55g. Might be a lot of filtration but from what I've read on the forum there is no such thing as too much. I'll keep my tank journal updated as I progress and I guess I'll find out if Sunsun lives up to the hype


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

AntiSoberSam said:


> I was actually looking at the fluval 406. I've heard some poor reviews but mainly good reviews on fluval. How long have you owned them?
> 
> Or would it be better to run two separate filters?


I've had my fluvals running for 2 weeks now. My only gripe with them is that the ribbed fluval tubing is an absolute pain if you got inline equipment.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Look at the Rena xp series also. Better tubing than the Fluvals and easier media setup.

Now sold under the API name.


----------

